# Nice Packard on Ebay



## halfatruck (May 25, 2013)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230986454953&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Freqman1 (May 25, 2013)

Looks like a decent old bike if it doesn't get crazy price wise. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 25, 2013)

Nice Colson!


----------



## halfatruck (May 26, 2013)

After a second look, it looks like a relic of a motor scooter in the background...........................


----------



## babyjesus (May 26, 2013)

halfatruck said:


> After a second look, it looks like a relic of a motor scooter in the background...........................




totally saw that too!  What is it - crazy looking thing with really tall bars like as if to stand on it or something. I'd love to see what that thing once was - the bodywork also looks pretty interesting and angular.


----------



## fatbike (May 27, 2013)

Colson for sure... Have to love good quality stainless mudguards, so shinny! Judging with the type of badge style, stem, triple step wheels and troxel saddle I would say the bike could date as late as 1936 is my guess. I know its an earlier looking frame like a 33 34. But I'm sure Colson was still selling this model type a few years later. Cool motorbike!


----------



## Boris (May 27, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> totally saw that too!  What is it - crazy looking thing with really tall bars like as if to stand on it or something. I'd love to see what that thing once was - the bodywork also looks pretty interesting and angular.




I don't have time to search right now, but you can start your research with Cushman.

I lied, I had to find out! I'm pretty sure that it's this one.


----------

